# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah ölüm emrimi verdi

## iputisamo

FETHULLAH'IN 40 YILLIK MUAVİNİ NURETTİN VEREN AYDINLIK'A KONUşTU: 

'Fethullah ölüm emrimi verdi' 

Avazı çıktığı kadar bağırdı: "Nurettin suikast yapmaya geldi, beni öldürecek." O'nu öyle inandırmışlar. "Senin buraya, beni öldürmeye geldiğini bilmiyorsam ben eşekoğlueşeğim." "Yazıklar olsun Hocam. dedim. şömine demirini kaptı, öldürmek için üzerime yürüdü. Etrafın dakilere de "üldürün bunu, öldürün bunu" diye avazı çıktığı kadar bağırıyordu. 

AYTUNü ERKİN 

"Herkes söylüyor: 'Bunlar aile içinde söylenmeli' diye. Ancak yıllardır bekledim, artık başka çarem kalmadığı için internet sayfasıyla duyurma kararı aldım." 40 yıldır, Fethullah Gülen tarikatında yöneticilik yapmış, Gülen'in en yakınındaki isimlerden biri olmuş Nurettin Veren, Aydınlık'a konuştu. Bayramın ilk günlerinde internet sitesi www.nurettinveren.org"la harekete geçen Veren'le, İstanbul'da bir yolculuk öncesinde görüştük. Veren dertli, Veren sıkkın, Veren hayal kırıklığı yaşamış. Bize yaptığı açıklamalarının başlangıç olduğunu söyledi ve ekledi: "Fethullah Gülen benim söylediklerimi yalanlayabiliyorsa buyursun gelsin." 

CAMİ AVLUSUNDA BAşLAYAN ARKADAşLIK 

AYDINLIK- Nurettin Veren kimdir? 
NURETTİN VEREN- Nurettin Veren, 1966'dan bu yana Fethullah Gülen'le beraber. İzmir Kestanepazarı Camii'nde, kaderin sevkiyle karşılaştık. Bir Cuma namazası sonrasıydı. O 26, ben de 16 yaşındaydım. Hocaefendi'nin genç bir vaiz olması, İzmir'e yeni gelmiş olması, bize ciddi alaka gösterip, küçük tahta kulübesine davet edilmemiz hoşumuza gitti. Bazı meseleleri konuşup, çay içmek için misafir olduk. Böyle başladı yol arkadaşlığımız. 

NEFİ AKYAZILI'NIN DESTEĞİ... 

AYDINLIK- Bu tanışmada başka kim vardı yanınızda? 
VEREN- Yakınımızda, aynı mahallede oturduğumuz Ali Candan diye bir arkadaşım vardı. Motor-Sanat Lisesi'nde aynı okuldaydık. O, benden bir sınıf alttaydı. O dönem, milliyetçi-muhafazakar bir çizgide, orta halli bir ailenin çocuklarıydık. üniversiteye girdiğimizde, gündüz çalışıp gece okuyorduk. Eğitimin zorluklarını bildiğimiz için, Fethullah Hoca'nın bize yaklaşımı, zorluklar içinde okuyan talebelere sıcaklığı, talebe faaliyeti ilgimizi çekti. Anadolu'dan gelen fakir talebelerin okumaları zor olduğu için, talebelere burs verme, cami yapmadan çok onlara yurt hazırlama yönündeki teklifi cazip geldi. O gün benim yerimde kim olsa aynı şeyi düşünürdü. Sağ-sol çatışmaları hakimdi, böyle bir zeminde sakin talebe yurdu bulmak çok zordu. Aileler, anarşiden korktuğu için çocuklarını yüksekokula göndermek istemiyordu. Böyle bir ortamda biz ev-yurtlar, beş-altı talebenin kalacağı evler hazırladık. Böyle bir, iki derken, 70'li yıllarda 12 evimiz oldu. Bu evleri örgütledik. Onların her sıkıntısında yanlarında olduk. 
70'li yıllarda, evini kiraladığımız Nefi Akyazılı amcamız vardı. O dönemde, Kestanepazarı Kuran Kursu, Fethullah Hoca'nın üniversite talebeleriyle ilgilenmesinden dolayı O'nu dışlamıştı. Hocaefendi, Kestanepazarı'ndan ayrılıp faaliyetlerini tek başına yürütmek ve platform oluşturmak istiyordu. Kiracısı olduğumuz Nefi Akyazılı'nın bize enteresan teklifi oldu. Meşhur üalıkuşu romanının yazıldığı Pembe Köşk, dedelerinden kalmış ama harap. "Onun arsasını size vereyim, bu hayırlı işinize ben de destek olayım" dedi. üncülük yaptı ve ilk dernek kuruldu. Bizler, maddi manevi, sırtında taş çimento taşıyarak bir talebe yurdu meydana getirdik beş yıl içinde. 

HOCAEFENDİ'NİN YüNETMELİĞİ 

AYDINLIK ?Kimler vardı bu çalışmanın içinde? 
VEREN- Ali Candan, İlhan İşbilen (o gün berberdi), Halil İbrahim Uçar, Mehmet Atalay, Mehmet Kadan, Kemalettin üzdemir, Abdullah Aymaz, İsmail Büyükçelebi, Ahmet Kemerli, Zafer Ayvaz, İsa Saraç, Nurettin Veren ve Necdet Başaran. Bu arkadaşlarımızın gayretiyle, herkesin birkaç arkadaşıyla, 12 talebe evi ve arkasından Nefi amcamızın bize öncülük ettiği Akyazılı Vakfı... 
Bizim Hocaefendi tarafından konulan kurallarımız, bir yönetmeliğimiz vardı. Yapacağımız işler ve görevlerimiz sıralanmıştı. Bunları da internet sitemde önümüzdeki günlerde yayımlayacağım. 
AYDINLIK- Siz şu anda bir kuruluştan bahsediyordusunuz. Fethullah Gülen tarikatı kuruluyor. 

üEKİRDEK KADROYA YEMİN 

VEREN- Ciddi bir işe davet edildik. Bugüne kadar gönülle yapıyorduk, ama artık daha ciddi bir hareket olmamız gerektiğini söyledi bize. Belli bir çekirdek kadronun oluşması gerektiğini, belli prensipler etrafında, yemin ve and içerek hareket etmemizi istedi. Hiçbir meselede tek başına karar almayacaktık; üzerimize alacağımız ceketin rengine kadar, birbirimize danışacaktık. 
AYDINLIK- Fethullah Gülen söylüyor bunları. 
VEREN- Yazılı hale geldi. Bütün arkadaşlarımız bunun üzerine yemin ederek ve bu yeminin bozulmayacağına da yemin ederek, bu işe başladık. Nefi amcanın yurdu örnek alınarak Ege'de yurtlar açmaya başladık. Manisa, Aydın, Denizli, Afyon, Menemen, Nazilli gibi yerlerde yurtlar yaptık. Yeni açılan hizmet turnikesine halk destek verdi. İnançlı nesiller yetişsin diye halkın ilgisini yaşadık. 

"üZAL BİZİ DESTEKLEDİ" 

1981 senesinde, 81'i geçmiş yurt açtık. Kenan Evren Paşa'nın "Kendi okulunu kendin yap" kampanyasıyla okul teşviği çıktı. Dedim ki Gülen'e "Hocam bu yurtlardan bazılarını okul yapamaz mıyız?" 
"Biz böyle şeylere giremeyiz. Bunlar devletle teması gerektirir. Biz, böyle birşeyin altında kalkamayız" dedi. 
Turgut üzal döneminde, vakıflara okul kurma hakkı verildi ve ben Gülen'e, bizim okul kurabileceğimizi, bizden olmasa da milliyetçi-muhafazakarların bunu yapabileceğini söyledim. "Destek alıp yapabiliriz" dedim. Okul dönemine geçildi. Tereddütle başladığımız yurt döneminden Yamanlar Koleji dönemine geçtik. Türkiye'ye yayıldık. Buna paralel olarak üniversiteye hazırlık kurslarını kurduk. İş dünyası destek verdi. O günkü anarşi ortamından kurtarmak için millet bize çocuklarını verdi. 
Halkın bu kadar desteği bizi şüpheli noktalara getirdi. "Bu kadar önemli şeyleri nasıl başarıyorlar" sorusu sorulmaya başlandı. Endişeler ortaya çıktı. Bu aşamada, bu kadar müesseseleşmiş olayın, devlete anlatılmadan olamayacağını düşündüm. Devletin desteği olmadan, daha ne kadar ***ürebiliriz? Yaptıklarımızı bilmezse, devlet endişebilir, sapla saman karışabilir, suçlu muamelesi görebiliriz diye düşünüyordum. 
Turgut üzal, Naim Süleymanoğlu'nu Türkiye'ye getirmişti. O günlerde, Avusturya'daki Olimpiyat yarışmasında öğrencilerimiz, matematik, fizik gibi bilimsel konularda ödüller kazandılar. Ama gazetelerde küçük haberler çıktı. Canım sıkıldı. İlk defa dünya başarıları getiriyoruz ama kimse bundan haberdar değil. Biz sesimizi duyurmalıydık. "Nasıl olur?" dedi Gülen. "Alalım çoçukları, ***ürelim cumhurbaşkanına" dedim. "Peki" dedi. Kapalı bir yapıydık. üzal'dan randevu talebim oldu. Yamanlar Koleji öğrencilerini üzal kabul etti. Bizim devlet ricaliyle tanışmamız böyle. üzal'la başladık diyebilirim. Profesör şerif Ali Tekalan'la beraber üzal'a gittik, çocukları takdim ettik. üzal, bu işi desteklediğini, Hocaefendi'yi tanıdığını, daha önce vaazlarını dinlediğini söyledi. 

"DEVLETLE RİCALİYLE GüRüşMEM GüLEN'İ RAHATSIZ ETTİ" 

AYDINLIK- Yollarınız neden ayrıldı Fethullah Gülen'le? 
VEREN- Ben ayırmadım. Fethullah Hoca'nın bana yüzde yüz güvendiğini düşünüyordum. Ama bu parlak görüşmelerden sonra, başarılı çalışmalardan sonra, Fethullah Hoca benden endişe etti. Benim devlet ricaliyle yakın temasım, her an irtibatta olmam, arkadaşlar arasında haset yarattı. "Neden siyasilerle Nurettin Bey görüşüyor" dediler. Bunu normal karşıladım. "Ekip halinde hareket edelim" dedim. şerif Ali Bey'i, Latif Hoca'yı, İsmail Büyükçelebi'yi, Hüseyin Gülerce'yi, Alaaddin Kaya Bey'i alıp, Demirel ve Tansu Hanım'la görüştürdüm. Fotoğrafları da var. Onlara dedim ki, "Yurtdışına gittiğim zaman bu arkadaşlar size gelecek". 
Bu arada, benim ön plana çıkmış olmam Hocaefendi'yi rahatsız etmişti, bu isimleri öne çıkarıp beni geriye çekmeyi düşünüyordu. Ben de onu büyük olarak görüyor ve bunu doğal karşılamıştım. Elimle bu isimleri Demirel ve Tansu Hanım'a ***ürdüm, tanıştırdım. Severek, inanarak ***ürdüm. Ama anladım ki, bunlar önceden planlanmış. Benim bu kadar ön plana çıkıp, kendisinin yerine geçeceğimi ya da bu işi berbat edeceğimi düşündü. Bu yüzden Gülen beni uzaklaştırmayı planlamış. 

"28 şUBAT'TA GüLEN'İ 56 GüN KAüIRDIM" 

AYDINLIK- 28 şubat öncesinde yanında mıydınız? 
VEREN- Fethullah Gülen duvar ilanıyla aranırken, ben 56 gün boyunca, şoförlüğünü yaparak, O'nu kimsenin bulamayacağı yerlere ***ürdüm. Aranıyordu o zaman. Bütün bunlara rağmen neden böyle yaptı anlamadım. Olanlar oldu. Amerika'ya gitti. Karar aldı ve gitti. Burada, istihbarattan bilgi alan insanların getirdikleriyle daha da körüklendi gitme duygusu ve Amerika'ya gitti. 
AYDINLIK- Kaçtı. 
VEREN- Evet kaçtı. Bu kaçışı halka anlatmak için sağlık problemlerini öne sürdü. Ama inandırıcılığını yitirdi. Sağlık sorunlarından gitmedi. Birkaç yıl bunu kullandı. Cemaat "Bir bildiği vardır Hocaefendi'nin" diyordu. Ama daha sonra bu durum halk nezdinde değişti. 

"VİDEO KASETLERİNİ BENİM SATTIĞIMI YAYDILAR" 

AYDINLIK- Siz ne yaptınız? 
VEREN- Ben, cemaat içindeki hadiselerde, tasarruflarda, Hocaefendi'nin bilgisi dışında bir şey olmasını engellemek istedim. "Kontrolsüz bir yönetim olmasın" dedim. O'nun ismi kullanılarak yanlış yapıldığını düşündüm ve yeni bir yapılanma gerektiğini farkettim. Bunu O'na söylemek istedim. 20 sene, aylık toplantılarımız devam etmişti ama bugün bu toplantılar olmuyordu. Eski arkadaşlarımızı toplayıp, yeni bir yapılanmanın içine girmek gerekiyordu. 
Bunları kendisine söylemek için New York'a gittim. Bana Washington'a gittiğini söylediler. Beş saat kara yoluyla, yanımda doktor Uğur Es'le birlikte Washington'a gittik. Uğur Es, şu anda İstanbul'da görevli, kalp cerrahı. Bana dediler ki, "Hocaefendi sizi kabul etmiyor. Geriye dönün". Uğur Es'le birlikteyim. Nasıl olur? "Yıllarımız beraber geçmiş, hep yanındaydım. Kendisi bana söylesin. Böyle bir nezaketsizlik yapmaz" dedim. şeref Ali, İsa Saraç dedi ki, "Aynen böyle söylüyor. Geriye dönüyorsunuz". Ben geri döndüm. Doktor da çok kırıldı. Aynı gün, hiç dinlenmeden New York'tan Washington'a, oradan Türkiye'ye... 
Selam almadan geri döndüm. şefkat, sevgi, hoşgörü abidesinin en yakın arkadaşına yaptığı bu. Uğur da şahit. Arkadaşlara, hizmetin içinde ve gönlü kırık arkadaşlara, benim Hocaefendi'yle görüşmemi isteyen arkadaşlara, "Beni perişan ettiniz ve gönül yarasıyla döndüm" dedim. üç sene kadar kendi işlerime bakıp, karışmamaya çalıştım. Fakat sonra, benim organizasyondaki gücümü, söylebilenecek lafları en keskin şekilde söyleyebileceğimi düşündükleri için, Hocaefendi'nin de yurtıdışında bulunmasını fırsat bilerek, beni tamamen devre dışı bırakmak için, Hocaefendi'yle ilgili yayınlanan video kasetlerini benim para karşılığı sattığımı yaydılar. 

"KEMALETTİN üZDEMİR'İN GüREVİ POLİS İüİNDE üRGüTLENMEYDİ" 

AYDINLIK- Kim bunlar? 
VEREN- Sakarya üniversitesi'nde, şimdi profesör olmuş K.ü ve Zaman gazetesi yazarı Abdullah Aymaz. K.ü.'e verilen bir görev vardı, polislerle ilgili. Bu arkadaş bunları güzelce örgütleyip, bütün istihbaratı günü gününe Hocaefendi'ye ***ürüyordu. Hizmet namına. Kutsal işti, O'na göre. Hocaefendi de bu istihbaratı istedi. İstemeseydi, olmazdı. Bizim, siyasetten uzak durmamız istenirken, devletin en mahrem (istihbarat) ünitelerine burnumuzu sokmamız, devletin bize olan güvenini sarstı. 

"DEVLETİN BİRİMLERİNDE YAPILANDIK" 

AYDINLIK- Devletin birimlerinde, askerin, polisin içinde bir yapılanma mı bu? Yok deniliyordu... 
VEREN- Evet. Bizim en büyük hatamız, "aydın insan yetiştireceğiz" diyorduk, ama bu karara 180 derece zıt çalışmalar yaptık. Bir elinde Kuran bir elinde topuz olmaz. Biz eğitim seferberliği yapıyorsak, siyaset olmaz. Siyasete girmedik ama, devletin en mahrem ünitelerine müdahale etmeyi mahsursuz gördük. Bu da Hocaefendi'nin tek başına aldığı kararla oldu. 
AYDINLIK- Siz diyorsunuz ki, "Fethullah Gülen beni hain ilan etti. Amerika'da 50 kişinin huzurunda öldürülmemi emretti". Nedir bu olay? 
VEREN- Kaset olayı çıktı. Ben köşemde duruyordum. Bize böyle öğretilmişti. Ama kaset olayı çıktı ve halkın nazarında etkisiz hale getirilip tam anlamıyla sıfırlanmamı istediler. üok mütevazi olmaya gerek yoktu. İkinci defa Amerika'ya gidip, bu iftirayı yapanları deşifre edip, ortaya çıkarmak istedim. Israrla istedim, ısrarla engellediler. İzmir Bozyaka'da Barbaros'a gittim, "Beni görüştür" dedim. 

"130 DüNüM üİFTLİK, VİLLALAR..." 

AYDINLIK- Barbaros kim? 
VEREN- Barbaros Kocakurt. Yamanlar Koleji'nin Genel Müdürü. 15 gün boyunca Barbaros'un yanından ayrılmadım. Israr ettim. Gittim Amerika'ya. Benim oraya gitmemden hiç memmun olmadılar. 30 gün Amerika'da durdum. Bana "Hoşgeldin" bile demedi Fethullah Gülen. Pensilvanya'da, 130 dönüm çiftliğin içerisinde, kendine ait villa, yedi-sekiz tane ayrıca villa var. Sadece yüzüme baktı ve kapıyı kapattı. 

AYDINLIK- Kimler var villada? 

VEREN- Ali ünal, Cevdet Türkyolu, Necdet Başaran, Polis Arif, Ahçı Murat, İsmail Büyükçelebi, Sait Bey kod adlı Sürmeli Aksoy... Esnaftan bazı isimler, doktorlar. 30 gün konuşamadım. Oraya teslim olmak üzere gittim ve bu fitneyi ortadan kaldırmak için bekledim. 31. gün fitneyi yapanları söylemek istedim. O gün cinnet noktasına gelmiş Hocaefendi. 

"GüLEN BAĞIRDI: NURETTİN BANA SUİKAST İüİN GELDİ" 

AYDINLIK- Fethullah Gülen cinnet noktasına geldi. 
VEREN- Evet. Hiç hayatımda görmediğim şekliyle avazı çıktığı kadar bağırdı. "Nurettin suikast yapmaya geldi, beni öldürecek." O'nu öyle inandırmışlar. 35 yıl aynı çatı altında beraber olduğumuzu unutmuş ve beni canavar gibi görüyordu. Ya ilaçların ya da anlatılanların etkisiyle, o kadar insanın önünde avazı çıktığı kadar bağırıyordu: "Senin buraya, beni öldürmeye geldiğini bilmiyorsam ben eşekoğlueşeğim." "Yazıklar olsun Hocam. Ben sana, anamdan babamdan, çocuğumdan daha yakınken, bunları nasıl söylersin. Bana bunu söylecek insan daha anasından doğmadı. Ben bunu kabul etmem" dedim. 
O sırada şömine demirini kaptı ve üzerime öldürmek üzere yürüdü. Etrafındakilere de "üldürün bunu, öldürün bunu" diye defalarca avazı çıktığı kadar bağırıyordu. Polis Arif bana yalvarıyor, "Ağabey ne olur uzaklaş buradan". Beni tekme tokat, İsmail Büyükçelebi de dahil; o gölgesinden korkan herif, benim 30 yıllık arkadaşım, Büyükçelebi, boğazımı sıktı, tekmek tokat dışarı çıkardılar. Necdet Başaran'ın arabasına tekme tokat bindirdiler, şahsi eşyalarımı alamadan döndüm. 
Döndükten sonra, bu olayı K.ü. ve Abdullah Ayvaz'ın yaptığını bana Necdet Başaran söylemişti: "Hocaefendi'ye, senin bu kasetleri sattığını inandırdılar." Hiç kimseye söylemeden, K.ü. ve Abdullah'ı aradım. Abdullah Aymaz, "Böyle bir şey yok. İftira" dedi gülerek, sırıtarak. Görüşmek istemedi. K.ü.'i aradım o da görüşmedi. şerif Ali Bey'e gittim, "Sen doktorsun. Bu arkadaşlarla görüşemedim. Ama Hocaefendi cinnet noktasında. Doktorsun, ne yapmamız gerektiğini söyle" dedim. Ben bu sır dairesi içinde bunu çözmeye çalıştım. üç sene bunu kimseye söylemedim. Sadece şerif Ali biliyordu. Hocaefendi, belki pişmanlık duyar. "Cinnetten dolayı yapmıştır bunu ve çözeriz" diye düşünüyordum. 

"GüLEN, AİLEMİ ALDI ELİMDEN" 

AYDINLIK- üözüldü mü? 
VEREN- Esas, felaket noktasına geliyorum! Benim üniversitenin son sınıfında iki kızım var. Fatih üniversitesi'nin son sınıfındalar. Onun büyüğü bir oğlum var. Onun da bir büyüğü ve iki de küçükleri olmak üzere, altı çocuğum var. 
Bana çocuklarımdan çok enteresan bir teklif geldi: "Baba biz seninle kesinlikle ayrı yaşamak istiyoruz." 35 yıllık evliyim, çocuklarım ve anneleri benden ayrılmak istediler. Gülen'le kavga başladıktan üç yıl sonra. "Neden?" dedim. 
Hocaefendi'yle yaşadığım sıkıntıdan dolayı bana yapılan bir boykot var. Eğer beni terkederlerse, hesaplarına para gönderileceğinin ve destek olunacağının teminatını almışlar. Sordum,"Kim dedi bunu size?" "Hacı Muhammet'le görüştük İstanbul'da" dediler. 
Bu paraların, üsküdar Pamukbank'taki hesaplarına, ümmü Selem ve ümmü Haram adına, çocuklarımın isimleri bunlar, paranın yattığını tespit ettim. Belgeli, hesap cüzdanları var. Hiç tanımadığımız isimler üzerinden para yatırmışlar. Bir ay içerisinde, tek celsede beni mahkemeye verip, ailem beni boşadı. 35 yıllık evimde hiç münakaşa olmadı ama boşadılar. Bunu nasıl izah ediyorsunuz? 
üocuklarımdan üç yıldır haber almıyorum. Hiçbiriyle görüşemiyorum. Bundan haberdar olmadığını söyleyebilir mi Fethullah Gülen? Hacı Muhammet'i aradım, beni ölümle tehdit etti. Hocaefendi bu durumu çözemez miydi? 

"DAHA FİRAVUNCA İşLERİ VAR" 

Aradan bir yıl geçti... Bana Alaaddin Kaya, Harun Tokak, Ali Bayram, Suat Yıldırım geldiler, "Biz bu kırıklığı çözeceğiz" dediler. Benimle ayda bir görüşeceklerini söylediler. Benim tepki verip, bu olayları cemaate anlatacağımdan çekindiler. İsmimi tekrar gazeteye yazdılar. Zaman gazetesinde, logoda, Genel Koordinatör olarak ismim bir yıl boyunca çıktı. Ama gazeteden tek Allah'ın kulu aramadı beni. Bir sene sonra tebligatta bulunmadan ismimi çıkardılar, çünkü endişeleri geçmişti. 
Harun Tokak, Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı Genel Müdürü, Ali Bayram ise bütün diyalog, Avrasya şirketlerinin perde arkasındaki isim, kasa ve Gülen'in yakın akrabası... Suat Yıldırım, Hocaefendi'nin Edirne'den yakın arkadaşı, profesör. Ben anladım ki, bu olayları yüksek sesle anlatmazsam, hain ilan edilmiş olacağım. Onun için internet sayfasından anlatma kararı aldım. Ben bunları kamuya, devlete sunacağım. 
Daha diktatör, daha kötü, firavunca işleri var. Benim gibi mağdur olmuş çok kişi var. İnternet sayfasına mecburen başvurdum, çünkü kendisi medyanın bütün gücünü kullanıyor. Bana e-maillerde hakaret edenler, acaba 35 yıllık yuvaları Hocaefendi tarafından yıkılsaydı ne yaparlardı? 

"ASKERDEN GELECEK TEPKİLERE KARşI SIRTIMIZI AMERİKA'YA DAYAMALIYIZ" 

AYDINLIK- "Orta Asya'daki eğitim seferberliğimiz Amerikan conilerinin akıncısı olma şekline dönüştü" diyorsunuz. Fethullah Gülen tarikatı, Amerikanın conisi mi oldu? 
VEREN- Cemaat olmadı. Gülen, Amerika'nın gücünü kullanıp daha fazla hizmet edileceği yönünde mesajlar veriyor. "Amerika'ya dost olmak, sırtımızı dayamak, bizi daha emin kılar. Dolayısıyla Türkiye'de de askerden ve rejimden gelebilecek tehlikelere karşı sırtımızı güçlü bir yerlere dayamış oluruz" deyip, cemaate fısıltı şeklinde brifingler vererek, empoze ediyor. Cemaat, farkında olmadan Amerikan conisi gibi kullanılıyor şu anda. 
AYDINLIK- Gülen tarafından. 
VEREN- Evet. 

"GüLEN'E İSTİHBARAT NERDEN GİDİYOR?" 

AYDINLIK- Ilıcakların Tercüman'ında Fethullah Gülen, "ünümüzdeki günlerde suikastlar olacak" dedi. 
VEREN- Bir kere manşetin kendisinde bir sakatlık var. Nazlı Ilıcak, "Fethullah Gülen çok iyi bir istihbaratçıdır" diyor. Fethullah Hoca, benim bildiğim gönül insanıdır! Daha önce İhsan Kalkavan da "Her yerde en iyi Atatürkçü olduğunu ispatlarım" dedi. Bir karar verilmesi gerekiyor: Fethullah Hoca çok iyi istihbaratçıdır, çok iyi bir Atatürkçüdür, çok iyi bir diyalogcudur. Hoca, bunlardan birini kabul edip kimliğini ortaya koymalı. Amerika'da yaşayan, 70'ine merdiven dayamış, hasta, gözleri yaşlı bir insan, Türkiye devletini uyaracak kadar istihbaratı nereden, nasıl alır? Herkesi uyandırıyor! Amerika'da yaşadığı halde, Türkiye'nin en mahrem meseleleri nasıl O'na gidiyor? O zaman, devlet ona mı çalışıyor? İstihbarat raporları nasıl gidiyor? Bir Hoca'nın bunlarla ilgilenmesi doğru mu? Vatikan'ın pozisyonunu, Papa'nın pozisyonunu mu istiyor? İslam dünyasında Halife, dünyayı kurtaracak tek aslan mı olmak istiyor? Eğer böyleyse, meczupluk hayalleri yaşıyor! 

"YABANCI AJANLAR BİZİ üLDüRüP BİRBİRİMİZE DüşüRMESİN" 

AYDINLIK- Söz alalım, Ulusal Kanal'da canlı yayın için... 

VEREN- Eğer, kendisi canlı yayına çıkmak isterse görüşürüz. Benim son vefa borcumdur bu. Biz hep beraber söz vermiştik: Bu okullar, bu üniversiteler, dünya çapında üniversiteler olduğu zaman, biz Hocaefendi'nin Korucuk'taki köyünde hep beraber oturup çorba, çay içecektik ve beraber yaşlanacaktık. 
Biz buradayız. Aynen Arafat gibi. Bin tane ölüm tehdidi alıyorum ama buradayım. üldürülürsem burada öldürülürüm. Ama ne Amerika'ya kaçarım, ne sağlık problemimi bahane ederim, ne de kimseden yardım isterim. Gelsin, hep beraber burada öldürülelim. Türkiye'de öldürsünler bizi. Değişik ülkelerin ajanları bizi öldürüp, bizi birbirimize vurdurmasın! 
Bu söylediklerimden bir tanesine yalan diyebiliyorsa Fethullah Hoca, yarından itibaren konuşmayacağım!

----------

